# ATO: Get ready for tax time



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/Lodging-and-paying/Get-ready-for-tax-time/
*Get ready for tax time*







9 June 2020
We want to make tax time as easy as possible - whether you do your own tax or use a registered tax agent. Before lodging, make sure you:

sort your business records, such as bank statements and cash, online, EFTPOS and credit or debit card transactions, into income and expenses you can claim as a business deduction
check if your expenses qualify for small business tax concessions, including the instant asset write-off or the accelerated depreciation,
make digital copies of paper records and make a backup just in case. If you're a sole trader, you can use the myDeductions tool on the ATO app.
We have a range of tools and services to help make it easier for you, including the business industry code tool and the record keeping evaluation tool.
We're committed to supporting you through the difficult times, if you or your business have been affected by a disaster and you need some help with your tax or super, phone us on *1800 806 218*. If your tax records have been damaged or destroyed, we can help you to reconstruct them.
*Next step:*
Income tax return records - business

*See also:*
Supporting your small business Tools and services for small businesses

*Find out about:*
Small business entity concessions
Reconstructing your tax records


----------

